# where can I get this camper shell/ who makes it?



## jcivic00 (Mar 6, 2005)

Any ideas on this one??


----------



## frontin40 (May 8, 2006)

I think those shells are in europe only and would cost a hell of a lot to ship over. IMO I think they are a waste in looks and usefullness. But I wish we could get these over here tho http://www.hodgerv.co.nz/f190.htm


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I've only seen them on the Navara too, so they are probably an overseas product. I personally think they would be great! The aerodynamics alone would probably help gas mileage, and they definately afford more room that just a tonneau cover! My only concern would be visability, looks to be a couple huge blind spots at either corner!


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah I bet you'd pick up an easy 2-3 mpg with that cover. Might look funny but I think it's a great idea.


- Greg -


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Reminds me of the Slant Back HMMWV's....I like it.


----------



## jcivic00 (Mar 6, 2005)

well, I found out, it's a company called Orciari. They are based in Italy. If anyone wants to contact them for pricing, or to see if they would be willing to even ship to the US, their email is [email protected]


----------

